# [win98se] netzwerk futschi



## vinc5nt (24. Mai 2003)

Hi, 

ich hab folgendes größeres oder kleineres Porblemchen: 
mein 2 Pc ist an eine Router-switch combo (von sitecom oder so) angekoppelt. Der erst PC (winXP) kann ohne weiteres über diese combo ins Internet und Netzwerk gehen (Netzwerk konnte ich noch nicht ausprobieren aber wenn er ins Inet kann muss das netzwerk für ihn ja auch gehen). Der 2PC hingegen sieht in der Netzwerkumgebung nur sich selbst. Das Anpingen der Router IP 192.168.0.1 ergab nischts. Beim Versuch eine Internet seite aufzurufen (http://www.google.de) gibts immer ne fehlerseite und vorher sucht er vergebens irgendwelche Proxyeinstellungen. Ich vermute das auf dem PC vergebens DSL Treiber und anderer Netz-und Internetscheiss installiert wurde, weswegen ich nun HIER frage :
Was kann ich machen? Wie kann ich ein verbocktes win98se wieder begradigen? Würde komplettes Formatieren was bringen? - Hab heute 98se nochmal drüber installiert .. hat nichts gebracht.
Warum kann er nicht ins Netzwerk ?

PC: 
-win98se
-250 PII oder so
-32 ram
-realtek netzwerkkarte


----------



## dfd1 (25. Mai 2003)

Hat jedes Netzwerkgerät eine andere IP??

z.B. Router: 192.168.0.1
PC1: 192.168.0.2
PC3: 192.168.0.3

Ist der Gateway richtig eingestellt?? (IP des Routers)
Router richtig konfigueriert??

Und last but not least:
Für Router brauchst du keine Treiber, da das gerät nicht direkt am PC angeschlossen ist, sondern so zusagen einen eingenständigen Rechner ist... Sowie du keinen Treiber brauchst wenn du auf einen anderen PC im Netzwerk zugreiffen willst.


----------



## vinc5nt (28. Mai 2003)

das ein Router keine treiber braucht weiß ich  ... Ich lasse alle IP-Adressen automatisch vergeben, weil es in der Regel auch so funktioniert, doch sicherheitshalber, hab ich alles auch schonmal manuel eingegeben (IP, Gateway,etc) doch alles hat nichts gebracht! 

meint ihr es würde was bringen den PC zu formatieren und neu zu installieren? 

kann man im Router irgendetwas so falsch einstellen, dass er nur einem PC die netzwerkverbindung gewährt?


----------



## vinc5nt (31. Mai 2003)

_____________________________


kann man einen Router so verkehrt einstellen, dass er nur einen PC im Netzwerk mit Infos versorgt?


----------



## dfd1 (31. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von vinc5nt _
> *_____________________________
> 
> 
> kann man einen Router so verkehrt einstellen, dass er nur einen PC im Netzwerk mit Infos versorgt? *


Jo, das ist möglich... Aber passiert höchst selten. Im äussersten Notfall kannst du ja mal den Router reseten.


----------



## vinc5nt (1. Juni 2003)

was hat man dann falsch eingestellt, wenn er nur einen PC mit daten versorgt?


----------



## tuxracer (5. Juni 2003)

Oftmals ist es eine gute wahl ipconfig /all einzugeben, um die aktuell gültige Konfiguration zu erfahren.

mach das mal und entweder siehst Du das Problem vieleicht selbst, oder Du Postest das ergebnis, damit wir alle Facts haben, an die man sich halten kann.


----------



## vinc5nt (7. Juni 2003)

es lag wohl irgendwie an der netzwerkkarte, ich hab sie ausgetauscht und schwupsdiwups lief es


----------

